
Deputy AG calling for encryption backdoor - anon2775
https://www.wired.com/story/rod-rosenstein-encryption-backdoor/
======
anon2775
_Hello? It 's 1993 calling. Will you buy these discontinued NSA Clipper
chips?_

No. phreak'n. way. Sunshine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_chip)

